# Long legs in Dairy goats



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I was wondering, are long legs in a dairy goat good (conformation wise)? Are they desirable or not? Quite a few of my kids this year seem to have quite the long legs Sorry, it's kind of a weird/dumb question. I was just curious..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, you want them proportioned to size. But nice long legs help give a nice dairy appearance.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

long.legs are definitely a good thing! but the goat needs to be balanced. with boers they used to say a 50:50 ratio legs to body (in terms of depth or height of the goat) for kids d maturing to 40:60 legs to body. i would kind of agree with that for my dairies as i like a big bodied goat.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I like the long legs and yes a good thing.
My Abigail has really long legs but she also comes with good length. If she wasnt long in body she would be out of preportion.
She is alpine and with her tall stature young bucks need a step stool to breed her. Other than that I really like her length and tall legs.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Long legs are very good in dairy goats...and as was mentioned, having the proportion in the body helps balance things out. I LOVE seeing legs on my Nigerian kids...those legs make a beautiful long dairy mini goatie with plenty room for the udder and makes milking easier with the height.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, all true....you definately want to be able to stick a pail under them and milk easily. :thumb:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks all for your' help! This year I have Nigerians "popping out" with nice long legs. Good to know it's a good thing (if they look proportionate to their body). I am enjoying my long legged goats!


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Yep, all true....you definately want to be able to stick a pail under them and milk easily. :thumb:


Not to mention keeping their udder up out of the muck when they have milk...


----------

